# Openoffice-base: errore "strano"

## ciro64

Un Saluto a tutti.

Ho emerso openoffice (sorgenti).

Write e Calc, mi pare tutto ok.

Mentre con Base ottengo una cosa che non so spiegarmi: ho creato 3 tabelle un paio di formulari ed un report; quindi lo salvo e lo riapro.

Cercando di aprire o modificare una tabella o formulario o report mi da:

```

Impossiile creare il collegamento all sorgente dati "nome_del_file"

The connection could not be established. The database was created by a new version of Opnoffice.org

```

 :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non capisco.... che posso fare ?

Premetto che sto appena cominciando ad utilizzarlo (volevo riscrivere dei files che mi servono per lavoro in modo da eliminare office quindi completamente windows dal mio pc  :Very Happy: )

----------

## ago

ma l'hai compilato tu da portage o altro?

P.S. ti consiglio di usare il bin, risparmi tempo..

----------

## ciro64

_Ciao Ago88, grazie per l'interesse.

Si; ho compilato da portage la versione stabile amd64

```

app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

```

Adesso l'ho rimosso ed ho provato con openoffice-bin stessa versione e funziona correttamente.

Però... mi piacerebbe capire come mai;

nel caso ci fosse qualche idea, posso riprovare (beh un'oretta di compilazione mentre mi farò un pisolino  :Very Happy: )

----------

## ago

beh prima cosa darei un'occhiata alle flag di compilazione....

----------

## ciro64

Ecco qualche info

```

 grep FLAGS /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse4.1"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

```

e

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-3.2.0  USE="bash-completion cups dbus eds gnome gstreamer gtk java kde ldap opengl pam (-aqua) -binfilter -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -mono -nsplugin -odk -templates" LINGUAS="it

```

----------

## ago

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ecco qualche info
> 
> ```
> 
>  grep FLAGS /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Beh io proverei solo con il -march specifico e -O2

In più credo che con quelle LDFLAGS escludi -O1 che è di default

----------

## ciro64

Macchè.....

Ho dato il deepclean e ricompilato commentando le LDFLAGS e modificate le CFLAGS CXXFLAGS

Ho aperto il file creato prima con openoffice-bin;

lo risalvo

lo riapro

non funziona

Quindi provo a creare un'altro file con una tabella per fare una prova quindi lo salvo.

Riaprendolo mi da ancora errore.

 :Sad: 

----------

